# Wi-Fi News > Τεχνολογία >  Tube-U

## ALTAiR

Είδα αυτή την καταχώρηση 
http://www.e-wifi.gr/Product/242/Page/25/el/

Εϊναι ίδο με το bullet, αλλά με usb.
Φαίνεται ακριβό.
Αλλά σε κάποιες μεμονωμένες περιπτώσεις ίσως βολεύει.
ΠΑρ' όλα αυτά το έχει δοκιμάσει κανείς;

----------


## papashark

> Είδα αυτή την καταχώρηση 
> http://www.e-wifi.gr/Product/242/Page/25/el/
> 
> Εϊναι ίδο με το bullet, αλλά με usb.
> Φαίνεται ακριβό.
> Αλλά σε κάποιες μεμονωμένες περιπτώσεις ίσως βολεύει.
> ΠΑρ' όλα αυτά το έχει δοκιμάσει κανείς;


Μισό βάττ στους 2.4 ? Μιλάμε για συσκευή δολοφόνο.....

Η μόνη της χρήση είναι για να κάνεις σάρωση από το φορητό, τροφοδοτώντας την συσκευή από την usb του υπολογιστή σου...

----------


## ALTAiR

> Μισό βάττ στους 2.4 ? Μιλάμε για συσκευή δολοφόνο.....


Ή για να στοχεύεις τον αγαπημένο σου γείτονα...

Δε θα μπορείς να μειώσεις λες ε?
Acinonyx φτιάξε ένα firmware!!!

----------

